# Sportsman's Warehouse coming to Logan



## RobK

boy i hope they do !!
give Al's a run for their money LOL 

http://news.hjnews.com/allaccess/articl ... f887a.html


----------



## grizzly

Sportsman's Warehouse will be at 1400 N Main (by Buffalo Wild Wings).

Al's building has been bought by a national outdoor retailer (I can't get confirmation from my Al's employee/friend which one it will be; I'm not sure she even knows).

Al's is moving to central Logan (I hear they will be somewhere near Shaffer's Bakery at 1000 N Main).

If's Al's sold to a competitor and also knows Sportsman's Warehouse is coming to town, I wonder if they will continue there downward spiral of lessening focus on hunting/fishing. I foresee them competing head-to-had with The Sportsman for the backpacking/cycling crowd.


----------



## Squigie

grizzly said:


> ...
> If's Al's sold to a competitor and also knows Sportsman's Warehouse is coming to town, I wonder if they will continue there downward spiral of lessening focus on hunting/fishing. I foresee them competing head-to-had with The Sportsman for the backpacking/cycling crowd.


That would be a stupid move, in my opinion. There isn't as much profit in that equipment, as there is in other sporting goods. The markup may be bigger for accessories, but they also sell slower.

The cycling world, especially, is quite a bit like the gun world - guns/bikes have very little profit margin. You have to make your money off the accessories (shoes/cases/scopes/computers) and consumables (ammo/cleaners/tubes/tires/lubes); but the cycling accessories don't sell as quickly as gun accessories.


----------



## Packfish

I think the Al's building will house a "Big Lot "


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

Wow! That might make it hard to hold on to the money I don't have. :mrgreen:


----------



## svmoose

Cool, another store with no ammo or guns in stock!

Seriously though, that will be cool. Logan needs something like this. Al's can be pretty lame in the hunting department.


----------



## outdoorser

That will be pretty cool. I'll be able to browse around in there, then hop on over to my favorite food place-Buffalo Wild Wings! Oh and Sports Authority in Logan talked about getting rid of there hunting and fishing section by june of this year, but I now understand they have delayed this due to all the guns and ammo sales they are making.


----------



## grizzly

Squigie said:


> grizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> If's Al's sold to a competitor and also knows Sportsman's Warehouse is coming to town, I wonder if they will continue there downward spiral of lessening focus on hunting/fishing. I foresee them competing head-to-had with The Sportsman for the backpacking/cycling crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a stupid move, in my opinion. There isn't as much profit in that equipment, as there is in other sporting goods. The markup may be bigger for accessories, but they also sell slower.
> 
> The cycling world, especially, is quite a bit like the gun world - guns/bikes have very little profit margin. You have to make your money off the accessories (shoes/cases/scopes/computers) and consumables (ammo/cleaners/tubes/tires/lubes); but the cycling accessories don't sell as quickly as gun accessories.
Click to expand...

They have to sell a ton of rifles to make as much money as one bright purple North Face coat. There's great money in soft-goods.

Al's makes more money off their online business than they do with their brick-and-mortar sells. That's from Chris, the owner, directly.


----------



## grizzly

Dick's Sporting Goods is moving into the Dillards spot in the mall.


----------



## dsmith12

check it out:

http://www.alssports.com/press.aspx

what will the response be if Al's puts in a indoor gun range and triples the size of their fish/hunt departments? Better yet..what do you want to see in Al's that isn't there now?


----------



## muzzlehutn

dsmith12 said:


> check it out:
> 
> http://www.alssports.com/press.aspx
> 
> what will the response be if Al's puts in a indoor gun range and triples the size of their fish/hunt departments? Better yet..what do you want to see in Al's that isn't there now?


Powder,Primers,Bullets :idea:


----------



## dsmith12

Powder,Primers,Bullets :idea:[/quote]

true...like to see powder, primer, bullets in any store right now.


----------



## muzzlehutn

It sounds like its going to be 3 times the empty space in the hunting and fishing department. I bet they put in a indoor bike track before they put in a shooting range.


----------



## dsmith12

http://news.hjnews.com/allaccess/articl ... 963f4.html

confirmed...New bigger Al's Sporting Goods with a new 10 lane gun/archery range....pretty awesome.


----------



## Al Hansen

dsmith12 said:


> Powder,Primers,Bullets :idea:


true...like to see powder, primer, bullets in any store right now.[/quote]
You will not see them in a Dicks. :roll:


----------



## RobK

I understand a indoor gun range is in the works for the new Al store .

I am just glad there will be some waterfowl gear sold in town at Sportsman's or ??


----------



## RobK

NOT going to step foot in Dicks .


----------



## aggieman32

How do you know that Dick's Is for sure coming to Logan? Seems odd to add both a sportsmens WH and a Dick's


----------



## GutPile

Squigie said:


> ...but the cycling accessories don't sell as quickly as gun accessories.


Unless, of course, there is a drive-by biking that gets plastered all over the news... :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen

grizzly said:


> Dick's Sporting Goods is moving into the Dillards spot in the mall.


Geeze another clothing store. Low end long guns, shot guns and no pistols. And no reloading equipment or supplys. :roll:


----------



## outdoorser

RobK said:


> NOT going to step foot in Dicks .





Al Hansen said:


> dsmith12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Powder,Primers,Bullets :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> true...like to see powder, primer, bullets in any store right now.
Click to expand...

You will not see them in a Dicks. :roll:[/quote]

This is a completely innocent question: Why does everyone (almost everyone) hate dick's sporting goods? I went in there today for the first time and am just curious.


----------



## Al Hansen

I asked the clerk at the Layton store about reloading when they first opened. He said the owner(s) are from the east coast and don't like guns but he is a golfer. :roll:


----------



## outdoorser

Oh that explains some, Al. thanks


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Dick's mainly caters to the hunting needs of the eastern U.S. A few years ago, when Dick's took over Galyan's at the Gateway, I spoke with one of the visiting corporate guys while I was shopping there. He seemed very interested in the type of hunting we do out here, and indicated that he wanted to change the type of inventory in this store to match the hunting environment. I never noticed a lot of change take place at that location, I figured this guys findings went ignored. When I went to the grand opening of the new Ft. Union location, I just remembered looking at the guns on the wall and thinking WTH, the slug guns and turkey guns outnumber other shotguns 10:1.


----------



## reb8600

outdoorser said:


> This is a completely innocent question: Why does everyone (almost everyone) hate dick's sporting goods? I went in there today for the first time and am just curious.


Dicks was one of the first to pull stuff out of their store when the Sandy Hook shooting happened. They gave in to the antis and I will not support them.


----------



## roper

When Sportsman's took out whatever chapter bankruptcy they did, they took a friend of mine for 100K. Just a small business owner that was getting his stuff in a lot of different places. So I for one still find it hard to shop at Sportsman's, even if they are just down the road in Logan. I know that one guy is not going to make much difference, but it's kind of a personal thing for me.


----------



## Rspeters

I've been in Dick's a few times and haven't had great experiences...don't feel the need to go back. They are expensive, don't seem to have much product that interests me, and not customer-service oriented. Just my observations.


----------



## Huge29

roper said:


> When Sportsman's took out whatever chapter bankruptcy they did, they took a friend of mine for 100K. Just a small business owner that was getting his stuff in a lot of different places. So I for one still find it hard to shop at Sportsman's, even if they are just down the road in Logan. I know that one guy is not going to make much difference, but it's kind of a personal thing for me.


That is a good reminder! It is funny how some folks want to remember which retailers are gouging when ammo is in short supply, but who could care less about hundreds of people losing thousands and hundreds of thousands of dollars over their too aggressive strategies; really no different than your neighbor who bought his house on way too aggressive of terms and just got foreclosed on. 
All the more reason to support the local shops like Gallensons, etc. As if you needed another reason beyond the fact that their prices are the best, customer service is unparalleled and a local business...not trying to sell whitetail feeders, whitetail antler calls, etc.


----------



## outdoorser

I went into sportsmans warehouse in logan for the first time on tuesday. I really like having another place to go mill around in/shop in cache valley.


----------



## brookieguy1

Sportsman's Warehouse......SUCKS! Scheels and Cabelas are far superior in prices, customer service, and quality selection. I live 2 miles from the Midvale store and only rarely shop there. For fishing needs, Fish Tech blows them away.
I guess the up north guys are kind of pinned though. Sorry.


----------



## Packfish

I went into the Logan Sportsman W Sunday on the way back from hunting- thought I would look for some 20 ga #6. I ended up getting something- a Gundog mag- that's it.


----------



## Bears Butt

I suppose every store will eventually torque a guys jaws over something or another. But it's still nice to know we have choices of stores we can shop in...and of course there is always on line for some things.

Up north we still have the mom and pop type stores like, Ridleys, Als, Smith and Edwards, Kents, Anglers Den...But I still like going into the big boys places to look around.


----------



## RandomElk16

You guys that live up there and don't like Dick's Sporting should still keep your eyes open. Especially since they are new. They will stock a bunch of stuff, none of you will buy it, then they clear it out dirt cheap. Like the ol' Garts and Sports Authority do. I go in there periodically just to look at stuff they have marked down. Got some elk/pred calls that are very popular at other places for around 60% off.


----------

